# Having one of those days!



## ageez (Aug 4, 2012)

Joseph has been pumping for nearly three weeks now, and we're still trying to get it right!

He has been inexplicably high for most of the day, but coming down now. Nothing wrong with pump, cannula or anything else.

I am just weary with fighting diabetes day in, day out (not to mention the nights!).

It's tough being a Type 1 parent!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope things settle down for Joseph soon and you get a bit of breathing space  You parents are awesome!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh for the time when uninterupted sleep was a given!

I seem to remember it took us a while to get all the basal settings right and now M's pump runs 6 different rates through the day and night.  It will calm down, I promise!

And Northerner is right, we ROCK!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi,

Just to reasssure you we were much the same in those initial weeks, I feel your frustration - I wondered if we had done the right thing switching to the pump at the time. Definitely worth persevering, hang in there x


----------



## trophywench (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh bless, I hated mine after a month, would have put it straight in the bin, except then my husband would have said 'Told you so' - and NO WAY was he going to have that opportunity.

I really had to fight myself to get a handle on it.  A battle of wills with my evil negative alter ego.  I won though !!!

And you will too.  {{{Hugs}}}


----------

